# I'm a young adult woman - is Social Work for me? Or is this a gender issue?



## blueandviolet (Feb 13, 2012)

I am a female INF/tP, and looking for some suggestions about graduate school. 

My basic issue is this (please pardon my bluntness): I have a higher than average IQ, and strong analytical skills, and somewhat at odds with this, *my 'Emotional Intelligence' has led me to pursue a Masters in Social Work*. 

Social Work is really where my values align, but I've been told that I'm "way too smart to be a social worker". Becoming a therapist seems like a reasonable way to make a living for a person with a lot of compassion, who also enjoys complex problems. *I've met many intelligent social workers* - but somehow the field is still working on it's rep.

I am a young woman just becoming aware of all of the societal, family, and care-taking pressures which will be part of my adult life. This makes it difficult for me to envision a successful career in any competitive or cut-throat environment. I'm simply too relaxed for fast-paced environments, and I really prefer low-key, smart, reflective and creative environments.

I live in the U.S., and it's just a reality that women still face stigma in many fields. I can't just relocate to Sweden. Social work is an acceptable place for me to be, but I *can't help but feel that I'm not quite living up to my abilities*. And when I tell people about my studies, I often observe that they expect less from me. Some have a positive 'aww' reaction, and others actually have a negative reaction based on their own assumptions about social work.

Any others have suggestions about career options or paths to consider? Or ways to shine in the field of social work and just make it OK to feel slightly out of some perceived norm?


----------



## stayinggold (Sep 2, 2014)

I've always thought that doing what you like is most important thing, after all your still young and people on average change career paths seven times during their life times. You obviously enjoy and like social work, so why not peruse it and if you feel like it not working give something else a go. What other people say isn't really that important in the end and if you really do feel like social work is a bad idea why not try something like psychology which is close to social work but comes with less 'stigma' ( I for one have never considered social workers to be stupid, they don't really have that reputation in Australia). You pursuing a masters degree anyway, that in itself is admirable. 

I guess i can suggest psychology, law (but don't become a lawyer), a career in the public service or maybe something to do with medicine or health care. It's really all up to you.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Everyone I know who went into social work was a woman in their twenties with a lower education background. Doesn't mean they are less intelligent. They were just less focused on being at the top academically. Usually because they were busy doing other things that inspired/helped them with their social work goals.

I think maybe you should look at why you think the job is beneath your intelligence, and seriously consider if that line of thinking is going to affect your enjoyment of the field over time.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I think it's realistic to consider why that stigma exists, but if you enjoy and feel like you can be personally be fulfilled by the field, then screw the stereotype. I would suggest asking anyone who tells you that you are too smart to be a social worker to explain their reasoning. I have had people bluntly tell me that I should not go into certain fields, and when they explained their reasoning, I agreed with them. However, there are also a lot of people out there who project their personal opinions and preferences without really considering the other person's point of view. If you have not done so already, I would also suggest talking to people who are social workers and who work with social workers to get an idea of the realities of the job and the people you will work with. Maybe it is just a blessing to have your personal inclinations align with a lower pressure field. Maybe it will just be easier for you to shine.


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)

I see no reason why you shouldnt. I have never herd of this sterotype before. I mean, I had a friend who got perfect grades at school and she became a hairdresser, and people belittled her for that, but social work is a job that requires education and hard work, so if you like it go into it.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

blueandviolet said:


> My basic issue is this (please pardon my bluntness): I have a higher than average IQ, and strong analytical skills, and somewhat at odds with this, *my 'Emotional Intelligence' has led me to pursue a Masters in Social Work*.


Are you doing this because you got a certain score on a test, or is something else driving you?



> Social Work is really where my values align, but I've been told that I'm "way too smart to be a social worker". Becoming a therapist seems like a reasonable way to make a living for a person with a lot of compassion, who also enjoys complex problems. *I've met many intelligent social workers* - but somehow the field is still working on it's rep.


Because most of the jobs that people envision when they hear the term "social worker" involve the DSS. It's a common stereotype that social workers are just the people who the government pays to steal your children. Funny thing is, working in the DSS doesn't even require a social work degree, BSW or MSW.



> I am a young woman just becoming aware of all of the societal, family, and care-taking pressures which will be part of my adult life. This makes it difficult for me to envision a successful career in any competitive or cut-throat environment. I'm simply too relaxed for fast-paced environments, and I really prefer low-key, smart, reflective and creative environments.


Social work is not easy work in any way. It requires a lot of emotional competence that many people simply do not have. Not only do you have to understand how to navigate your own emotions dealing with other people's traumas, but you also have to deal with and understand other people's emotions, when they often don't think or see the world in the way you do.



> I live in the U.S., and it's just a reality that women still face stigma in many fields. I can't just relocate to Sweden. Social work is an acceptable place for me to be, but I *can't help but feel that I'm not quite living up to my abilities*. And when I tell people about my studies, I often observe that they expect less from me. Some have a positive 'aww' reaction, and others actually have a negative reaction based on their own assumptions about social work.


In social work, you're probably not going to need to worry about facing stigma in the workplace because you're a woman. It's a female-dominated field, and most people see women as more emotionally competent and more competent in human services fields, with the exception of ones that apply the hard sciences. In fact, it's probably one of the few workplace environments where you would be more discriminated against as a male.



> Any others have suggestions about career options or paths to consider? Or ways to shine in the field of social work and just make it OK to feel slightly out of some perceived norm?


Incorporate as much knowledge as you can, gain as much knowledge as you can. My professors have told me that it makes a difference when a social worker goes the extra mile for a client.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

To build on what @Torai just said, intelligence is far less important to a fulfilling career than wisdom is. "Lean into the discomfort," is a classic mantra the field workers I know keep repeating. I also know a few social workers who's passion is policy-development, so there are an amazing number of ways to stretch one's wings.

It is, however, a field where workers who thrive are largely self-motivated. How comfortable would you be with that?


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

We are friends with a woman that does "social work" and gives young women talks about it all the time.

A large part of it is realistic expectations. She says women go this route thinking they are going to be nursing wounded butterflies back to health, the find out they are working around people that make them think "somebody needs to drown this mother fucker in a bucket" all day long.

Do you know why cops act like they do? Because they have to work around the dregs of society all day long, every day.

Know who else has to work with them? Social workers.

If you know this up front, you can make the informed choice whether or not it is worth it to you to put up with this, to actually help some of them every now and then. That's what she tells them, anyway.


----------



## Redifining Cool (Aug 22, 2014)

I expect social work is pretty common for NFs. 

The people who are criticizing this likely aren't NFs and have a different viewpoint and values. For some having a prestigious career or maximizing earnings are extremely important. For some of them they can't understand everyone not wanting that.

Since those aren't you, you shouldn't worry about what they think.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

Maybe this will help

Is The MSW The New MBA? | Co.Exist | World changing ideas and innovation


----------

